# Selfish Whine



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not that it has ever done any good... but this is my bi-annual selfish whine.
I WANT an AFX mount Ford Torino Talladega body to put on the track with all the Chargers and Daytona bodies produced. One of the most interesting eras of Nascar racing that is well represented by the MOPAR camp... but somehow the significant Ford contribution, the Talladega and Cyclone are still missing. The #17 David Pearson car, the #45 Petty (yes, THAT Petty!) car, the #27 Donnie Allison car, the #98 LeeRoy Yarbrough car, etc., etc.
Someone PLEASE... produce the Talladega!

OK, now back to our regular programming. See you all in a couple of years.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gary,
I gotta say I totally agree with you on this one. The Fords are missing from 68 all the way to 77. Sure, they made the 74 Montego, but, no Torinos, the mainstay of the Ford camp. And what about GM? All we have is a 73 Malibu to cover GM from 67 to 78. No 69 Chevelle, no 71 Monte Carlo, no 74 Monte Carlo, no 76 Laguna S-3. Why can't we at least have a 69 Talladega?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

One of my Favorite Former rides.
1969 Ford Torino GT, 351 Windsor Factory 4 Speed with a Bench seat.
She was a great running and very reliable car.
Sorry for the quality of the pics, they are scans.

Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would definitely pic up a few to do some customs. Maybe someone can provide a body for casting. I'm sure there is a HTBB member that would consider it if he had an appropriate donor.  rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I see a mustang in there to


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Racing Champions Cyclone diecast is a good match for lwb Tyco - we have run them in our nostalgia class for years:



















Ya gotta hog the rear fenders quite a bit but they did some of that on the 1:1s also.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

How about grafting a new nose for the AFX Mercury? Seems like everything else is in place just lay some evergreen and putty across the nose and have the Talledega nose !
Just a thought!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I totally agree. While being partial to the Mopars of that era I think we have been blessed with a pretty full complement of Chargers at least and have little to complain about. The Fomoco crowd has been left fairly high and dry on the NASCAR big car front. It seems like Mustangs are leaking out of every nook and cranny, save the '71 style supersize model which I have never seen done in any HO scale. As a tasty dessert to an otherwise full meal, I would like to see the '69 Charger 500 done in A/FX size, along with a '69 Roadrunner, and '69 Coronet Super Bee. 

On the Ford/Mercury side a '69 Talladega or Ford Torino Cobra would definitely make my day, as would a '70 Cyclone Spoiler. 

I would guess that if you looked at total slot cars produced the Mopars and Fords are not too far apart, it's just that they are not in the same category. There are too many Mustangs and not enough of the larger Fords. In all fairness, on the Dodge/Plymouth side there are too many Chargers, Daytonas, and Superbirds and too few early 'Cudas, Belvederes, and Coronets. 

Life could be worse. Show me a decent A/FX sized Buick or Oldmobile. Some of the most interesting muscle cars ever, the 1970 Buick GSX, and the Olds Cutless 4-4-2s up through 1972 were nice looking cars that never made it to slot land.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Tyco did and Oldsmobile and Jl has a Bucik Gran sport out that fits the AFX chassis so i think at least it's being addressed. Maybe not to the hoards of Gm loyalists that think anything and everything should have a bowtie on it.
Clyde-0-Mite ( yes I'm having a bad day don't ask)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Actually Too, 
Tyco did make the 71 Mustang in the Tyco Pro era.
Not really rare, but not exactly easy to get.










I didn't get this one to collect though.
I sanded the body lines and filled in the hood scoops.
Shaved the front and rear headlight & tail light trim....










Painted and installed the front and rear bumpers from a modern Hot Wheels Talladega.


















It's a long wheelbase car, fits on any Tyco pan chassis and is good to run with the tyco Superbirds.
If I would have filled in around the rear area a little better it would be an improvement.
I didn't finish this one because I was so happy with the potential, I was thinking of stripping it and having someone cast it.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Reworking the old Mold*

Here's a 69 Cobra. The original I did had no body mounts, but I'm reworking them to include the AFX style mount. Still working up the final version so I can recreate it in resin without any air bubbles fouling the mounts. Here's a couple of pics of the original version. Here's the 70 Torino and 71 Cyclone also.

-Paul


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> How about grafting a new nose for the AFX Mercury? Seems like everything else is in place just lay some evergreen and putty across the nose and have the Talledega nose !
> Just a thought!!
> Clyde-0-Mite


Would you believe I have 3 different Torino diecast ANd I have been studying what parts to take and add to the AFX Mercury. The front grill and hood, the rear end and model the side window a tad. Did the NASCAR have the breather sticking up through the hood?

Roger Corrie


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

clydeomite said:


> How about grafting a new nose for the AFX Mercury? Seems like everything else is in place just lay some evergreen and putty across the nose and have the Talledega nose !
> Just a thought!!
> Clyde-0-Mite


That is a 73 era Mercury and doesn't match the roofline of the Talladega.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Rich you are right. I forget about, or was in denial about that massive beast. I have seen those monsters but I never caught on that they were supposed to be a '71-'73 body style due to the whacked body proportions. If I recall, they are mounted on the extended wheelbase chassis and still have large amounts of hangover front and rear. It has an ugly duckling mate in the form of a TycoPro AMC Javelin that is also kind of scary looking and equally huge. I hesitate to imagine what those TycoPros would look like side by side on a track with their A/FX counterparts.

The later Buick Grand National, while a nice enough body for the "boxy car" era, it does not come remotely close to filling the void left by the lack of a properly 1970 Buick GSX. A 1970 Pontiac GTO Judge would be a nice mate for the GSX and 442 - all in 1:64 scale please.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Gary,
> I gotta say I totally agree with you on this one. The Fords are missing from 68 all the way to 77. Sure, they made the 74 Montego, but, no Torinos, the mainstay of the Ford camp. And what about GM? All we have is a 73 Malibu to cover GM from 67 to 78. No 69 Chevelle, no 71 Monte Carlo, no 74 Monte Carlo, no 76 Laguna S-3. Why can't we at least have a 69 Talladega?


Sadly, the American made cars of the mid 70's were terrible automobiles. You could probably look at 1975 as the year Japan passed us in the automotive industry.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

desototjets said:


> Sadly, the American made cars of the mid 70's were terrible automobiles. You could probably look at 1975 as the year Japan passed us in the automotive industry.


Arguable, but I'm not certain I understand the relevence to this thread. The Talladega was a 1969 car and the Buick GSX was if my memory is correct a 70 car. Some of the mightiest of the muscle car era. Someone correct me if I am wrong but wasn't the Buick GSX the fastest 1/4 mile box stock tested by one of the car magazines of that era (Hot Rod I am thinking). A truly beautiful car I guarantee.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

desototjets said:


> Sadly, the American made cars of the mid 70's were terrible automobiles.


I guess that depends largely on which cars you are talking about. If you compare apples to apples, yes, the Chevy Vega, Monza, Chevette, Ford Pinto, Dodge Colt, Horizon did not compare very well with the Honda Civic, Accord, Toyota Corolla, Mazda 323, Datsun 210, and Volkswagon Rabbit. They seemed to be years ahead of us on fuel efficiency, and emissions, but look where they came from. You would have to ignore the whole mid size and full size line up to say that all American cars were terrible. I just have to disagree with you on that. In fact, there where some very beautiful and dependable designs that came out of the American big four in the seventies. The Monte Carlo, Grand Am, Grand Prix, Corvette, Camaro, Firebird, Cordoba, Cutlass, Nova, Lincolns and Caddilacs all had beautiful years at one point or another in the seventies. Big cars, their lack of power and efficiency was due to a legislative design, not from Detroit. Congress, the EPA and other lobbyist have had the automakers working with one arm behind their backs since the late sixties. 
Take the 78 Toyota Supra, Datsun 280zx, and Mazda RX7, great sports cars, even super cars of the day when compared to a 78 150hp Corvette. But, drop a 300hp 350 in that Vette, the kind you know Chevy was capable of making, and, well, it just makes those other cars seem like toys. That kind of situation made statements like this true...



desototjets said:


> You could probably look at 1975 as the year Japan passed us in the automotive industry.


Yep, it was a downhill slide ever since.
(that's the government telling car makers how to make cars)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Arguable, but I'm not certain I understand the relevence to this thread.
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


True, this thread was originally aimed at stock car replicas, not production cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Someone correct me if I am wrong but wasn't the Buick GSX the fastest 1/4 mile box stock tested by one of the car magazines of that era


Yep, but no other magazine review was ever able to replicate the numbers, leading many to conclude that the one test was handed a "juiced" car from GM. Like that would ever happen.  The GSX was such a phenomenally beautiful car and the 455 motor had so much torque, so a few tenths here or there would not really detract one bit from the total package.

I think everyone relates to one specific era of cars more so than any other. It probably comes down to the age you were at when you first started appreciating automobiles. For me this was the mid to late 60s and those are the cars I see as iconic. I would imagine that younger people would have the same feelings about mid 70s cars and so on and so forth. My love of automobiles is not limited to the iconic muscle cars however, I really like a lot of the cars that have hit the market since the late 80s and into the 90s. I think there are a lot of nice looking cars from all over the world today. The company that most impresses me today is Ford. They didn't take any bailout money and they are now making a profit. If I were buying a car today the first place I would stop for a look would be Ford. They learned a lot from their partnerships with Mazda and Volvo and their operations overseas. Ford is on the right track, on the road to profitability.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Yep, but no other magazine review was ever able to replicate the numbers, leading many to conclude that the one test was handed a "juiced" car from GM. Like that would ever happen.  The GSX was such a phenomenally beautiful car and the 455 motor had so much torque, so a few tenths here or there would not really detract one bit from the total package.
> 
> I think everyone relates to one specific era of cars more so than any other. It probably comes down to the age you were at when you first started appreciating automobiles. For me this was the mid to late 60s and those are the cars I see as iconic. I would imagine that younger people would have the same feelings about mid 70s cars and so on and so forth. My love of automobiles is not limited to the iconic muscle cars however, I really like a lot of the cars that have hit the market since the late 80s and into the 90s. I think there are a lot of nice looking cars from all over the world today. The company that most impresses me today is Ford. They didn't take any bailout money and they are now making a profit. If I were buying a car today the first place I would stop for a look would be Ford. They learned a lot from their partnerships with Mazda and Volvo and their operations overseas. Ford is on the right track, on the road to profitability.


I most definitely agree!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I whole heartedly agree. I like the late 60s to the late 70s era.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The AFX Mercury won'y work for a 68/69 Torino but it will work for a 70/71 Torino From the side it has the basic shape, The side window is slightly different at the very back but should be easily modified. I have several 70/71 Torino Diecast and I made a mold of it and the AFX Mercury with the fron and rear bumbers removed. I cut the very rea end off the Torino and the the front end by cuttinng up jsut at the wheel well line and back down the hood at just inside the fenders. I then cut the hood out of the Mercury and the front end and removed the rear lip and spoiler from the Mercury. I the bent in slightly the front frnders on the Mercury using hot water. Then I clayed p the front of the Mercury and predded into place the Torino fromt end and hood and added a little clay the the rear end and pressed in the Torino's rear. Last night I mixed up some resin took and old paint brush and started flowing it into place. It needs another coat of resin then I can start sanding. Once I get it wher I want I am going to make a mold of it. Then remove the bars from the rear window and the trunk clips and side curtin and should end up with a nice street version. I can then go back to the master and add a front and rear spoiler the hood clips and rework the hood without the breather sticking up and have a NASCAR version. Stay tuned I'll post a picture tonight this will take a couple of weeks to finish.

Whats the largest 1/64 diecast of the 68/69 Torino??

Roger Corrie


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats the largest 1/64 diecast of the 68/69 Torino??

I was going to use the Hot Wheels Torino that came out last year, but by the time I got the wheelbase close, the window pillars were too close and it looked a bit squashed. I did use the front and rear bumpers, but the body was sculpted as a new unit. The 71 Cyclone started as a Parma clear body that was back poured with resin and then I used the front and rear clip from a JL Cyclone diecast to finish it out.

-Paul


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

As promised here are some pictures


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Playing Mantis Torino Talladega*

Nice Roger!
The largest Torino Talladega that I am aware would be the Playing Mantis version.

Compared to one of my repainted AFX Mercury Cyclones


Wheelbase view


Bottom view, the PM is narrower but has a longer wheel base.


What I would like to see on the track, a competitive body to run with the Mercury, Charger, Daytona, Thunderbird, Magnum, Chevelle, Plymouth, and Matador. And of course, the first one painted would be the white #98.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary what is the wheelbase on the #98 in your picture


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Center to center, 1.68"
Body width inside is 0.91
Outside width is 1.15
Trac is 0.99
Length outside is 3.2

I would say that if you can pull this off you would be my hero, but I have a Carl Kiekhaefer Chrysler 300 that I treasure because of your efforts. So you are already my hero.

I have one of the diecast PM cars I can send you if you wish.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

M2 makes a '70 Torino GT that I have ready to cast but I need to get a non-grabber hood off one of the other variants.

http://www.milezone.net/zoomify.asp?catalogid=2287&img=http://milezone.com/m2/m2xdr4-06.jpg

like the hood on this one (and maybe the grille. And if I could find one without louver mounting holes in the back glass - lol):

http://www.milezone.net/zoomify.asp?catalogid=1742&img=http://milezone.com/m2/m2dr3-05.jpg


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary,

I was looking at other bodies I have as possible starting points and have one that looks like it will work very nicely. Let me take some width measurements then we can make a comparrison to your diecasts. 

Is ther a good Mercury Cyclone doecast too? How much difference is there in the two?

Roger Corrie


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's the profile of the 70 Torino Sport roof.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary,

What is the outside width at the rear and the front? I have been looking at my starting point car and it looks very good if the width is close I can make a 68/69 Torino

Roger


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Roger,
Body width at rear axle centers: 1.175
Body width at front axle centers: 1.145

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary,

I need it at the very fron and ver rear as this is what I would graf on to the starter body

Roger


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

At the nose, 1.075
At the tail, 1.095


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gary the rear end is perfect the fron is slightly smaller but that will work as I can pull in the front after I cut out the old

SO go ahead and send the diecast and I will see how it comes out

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Almost done with the 70/71 Torino. Just made a mold of the masrer I am working on last night. I will start working on the inside. I am going to make atwo sided mold of the Mercury. Make a casting and cut the front and rear ends off the put it in the new 70/71 Torino mold. Then pour in resin for the front hood area and rear hood areas, then pour the left front and raer sides than the right front and raer sides then the front, then the rear and that should give me a nice master for the inside. Then I can make the inside mold of the new Torino

Stay tuned I will be starting on a 69/70 Torino AFX after I recieve the diecast. I am going to use the same process I have a starter body. That I will mold then I will mold the diecast and make a slosh casting. Cut the front and rear ends off and graf them on the starter body,

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*First look 70/71 AFX Torino prtotype*

Here is a preliminary look at the first prtotype. Still have some work to go but wanted to slosh cast one so you could see what it will look like


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like we have some hardbody vintage NASCAR racing coming up! Good job, Roger! ...TOM


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

It looks great Roger. Glad to see you can get some modeling in from time to time.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill buy 3!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Roger,
Any progress on a Talladega? How about the 70 Torino's, are they available for sale?
Thanks for your efforts on this project!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

